# Star Trek Races



## Raven Crowking (Aug 14, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 14, 2006)

Heck ya dude, sock it to us.  Vulcans would be fun to write up.  All kinds or rediculously strong advantages, with quirky disadvantages like not knowing how to love and getting all PMS every 7 years or whatever.  Good idea!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd be interested to see your stats for them.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Aug 14, 2006)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> This included creatures that were only seen in the Animated Series.




Did you stat out Edoans? I love me some tripeds.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 15, 2006)

Removed


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Aug 15, 2006)

Star Trek Humanoid (Generic)

Star Trek humanoids have all of the racial traits of humans, with the following exceptions.

Prosthetics:  Star Trek humanoids all will have a distinctive difference to their nose, ears, or foreheads.  These changes may be slight (e.g., nose ridges) or dramatic (e.g., full facial prosthetics like the Ferengi).  They have no practical effect in game play.

Spaceships:  All Star Trek humanoid spaceships look like ships the characters have previously encountered, except they are turned upside down and painted a different color.

Languages:  American English.  Who speaks anything else?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 15, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 16, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 16, 2006)

*Goodbye to Canon*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 16, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 16, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 16, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 16, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Sep 21, 2006)

*Red Shirts*

No matter what their level Red Shirts have 1 hit point and die at 0 hit points

An attack on a Red Shirt only misses on a...hell...An attack on a red shirt never misses


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 22, 2006)

Very cool thread. Plenty of stuff to raid for my D20 Warp game I'm writing up!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 22, 2006)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I was wondering if I should keep doing this....
> 
> RC



I must admit, most the races are not familiar to me - a picture would be nice. But if such is not available, I'd stick to the more "common" races first. (And I'd recommend setting up a website, too - it might be easier to find and read than a series of posts...)


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## drothgery (Sep 22, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> I must admit, most the races are not familiar to me - a picture would be nice. But if such is not available, I'd stick to the more "common" races first.




I'd second the "stat out the more common races first" sentiment (any race that had a cast member on ENT, TOS, TNG, DS9, or VOY, plus any recurring guests), though I'm certainly not complaining.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2006)

I prefer this alphabetical listing, I didn't know there were so many races created so it is neat to see them.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Sep 22, 2006)

Joking aside (sorry if it offended).  I am really enjoying this thread.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 23, 2006)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Starfleet Commendation for the first person who can tell the species source on this one!



Star Trek: The Motion Picture!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 23, 2006)

You keep this thread up, and I'll be forced to resurrect the homebrew Star Trek rules my group came up with about 10 years ago, revamp them to True20, and run a Trek game!  I mean it!  I'm not kidding!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 23, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 23, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 23, 2006)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Very good, Admiral!



Thanks! 




			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> DungeonmasterCal, fire forward phasers on that True 20 game!



Indeed, I am not a huge True20 fan, but even I would be intrigued to see Trek done for it!


----------



## Rogue765 (Sep 23, 2006)

DreadPirateMurphy said:
			
		

> Languages:  American English.  Who speaks anything else?




Captain Picard did speak British English. Even though he was French.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Colonelpuddinhead (Sep 26, 2006)

I've got to say, this is quite helpful and I like your work.  However, if you are doing these races alphabetically, you seemed to have skipped right by one of my fav races - Cardassians!  They would have appeared right between Caitian and Catullan. Was this done by accident or design?

CP


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 26, 2006)

Removed


----------



## drothgery (Sep 26, 2006)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Sorry, but the Cardassians are not a Federation species.




Though it's not unreasonable to expect they will be in the not-too-distant post-DS9 future.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 26, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 26, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 26, 2006)

Removed


----------



## gill_smoke (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't quit. More, more, more. If you have a file I'll take that too.


----------



## WargamerX (Oct 8, 2006)

Really like what you've done Crowking!  You're inspiring me to write up a Star Trek based Modern game!

Pls don't stop!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 11, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 11, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 17, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 17, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Neo (Oct 19, 2006)

Excellant thread..

Did the Breen get missed? in the "B"'s?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 19, 2006)

Removed


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Oct 21, 2006)

*But...but... the Klingons...?*


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

*Kasheeta*

Kasheeta are a species of reptilian humanoids.  They have a matriarchal culture, with males relegated to a second-class role in society.  Female Kasheeta vary in color from a bright green to an orangish hue, while males tend to be a dull olive green.  

Some Kasheeta, including the royal family, have neck scales of a bright bluish tone, which they claim denotes superior breeding.  

All Kasheeta have a bony, ridge-like structure at the base of the neck.  Reputedly, this bone contains medicinal properties worth quite a few credits on various Triangle worlds, though there is no reputable scientific evidence to back up this claim.

Kashet has a rigid social structure ruled by a matriarchy, the H’Jarilx dynasty.  Under the direction of the Empress of the Domed Cities, Kasheeta practice a selective birth control program designed to enhance feminine qualities at the expense of males, which they consider less desirable.  As one might expect, all Kasheetan representatives to the Federation are female. Male Kasheeta are relegated to second-class citizenship, providing manual and domestic labor, with little expectation of advancement within the social order. Even entrance into the elite warrior class is now reserved to the smaller, less powerful females.  In some cities, it is illegal to extend basic literacy to males.  Female Kasheeta are arrogant and quick to take offense, though they prefer non-violent resolutions to conflicts. 

Roughly 300 years ago, a male-dominated tribal society controlled the planet, holding female Kasheeta in general disrespect.  The planet’s tribes were constantly warring among themselves for control of the shrinking farmlands and industrial bases.  At this time, Kasheetan science was sufficiently developed to detect the onset of a new ice age (possibly hastened by the extended use of chemical weapons in the upper atmosphere).  However, the tribal leaders ignored the evidence. 

When the glaciers descended upon them, threatening the race with extinction, the females staged a social revolution, overthrowing male leaders of the planet’s central tribes in favor of a female-dominated system.  The newly elected matriarchy acted quickly to build an extensive network of domed cities to ensure the race’s survival against the approaching ice age. 

A few tribes refused to forsake their lifestyle and accept the new social order.  Hundreds of thousands of Kasheeta remained outside the domed cities, despite the deteriorating climate. Many still remain along the fringes of the planet’s glaciers, adapting as best they can and occasionally mounting raids against the planet’s cultural centers.

The government of Kashet centers on a matriarchy with the ruler of the planet, the Empress of the Domed Cities, at the apex.  Below her, prominent family lines provide each city with a governor responsible for her city and the surrounding zones of arable territory.  The governors meet monthly in the planet’s capital of lo’Luth to do homage to their queen and to recommend positions for other females.  The educational system is designed to maintain both the primacy of Kasheetan females as well as the cultural diversity of each city.

As the Kasheeta have a short life spans (roughly between 20 to 30 standard years), Kasheetan science deals primarily with the advancement of medicine. Of all the Federation representatives sent to Kashet, physicians and healers receive the most respect and admiration.

Kashet received associate member status in the Federation during Era 3, signing several trade agreements with Andorian mining concerns, permitting them to extract radioactive ores in exchange for modern power plants and various support technologies.  Although they have treaties allowing them to send cadets to Starfleet, Kashet has not been extended full membership in the United Federation of Planets due to its gender-based class system, which violates the Federation Charter.

*Homeworld:*  Kashet.

*Example Names:*  K’Anaxor, H’kajamar.

*Kasheeta Species Traits:  *


Reptilian subtype.

+2 to Strength and Constitution, -2 to Dexterity and Charisma.  Kasheeta are strong and hardy, but they are not swift, and have a tendency toward arrogant aloofness.

Medium-size:  As medium-size creatures, Kasheeta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Kasheeta base speed is 10 meters.

Natural Weaponry:  Kasheeta can use their claws in unarmed attacks to do 1d4 damage per attack.

Natural Armor:  Kasheeta gain a +4 natural defense bonus.

Unusual Body Type:  Kasheeta are not able to employ many items of standard Starfleet technology, unless the items are specifically designed for them.

Gender Differences:  Male Kasheeta are large humanoids, having a –1 penalty to attack rolls and defense, as well as a –4 penalty to Hide checks and the ability to carry twice the load of a medium-sized creature with a similar Strength.  Males have an additional +2 bonus to both Strength and Constitution, but have few rights under the current Kasheeta government.  Their claws do a base 1d6 damage per attack.

Automatic Languages:  Kashet.  Kasheeta may learn Linguacode (Standard) and Andorian as bonus languages.

Level Adjustment:  2.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 21, 2006)

You mentioned earlier that you have the ferengi statted out as a race, but they are not included yet. I am looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome thread.  This is filling in a lot of holes I have from when I was converting species from Decipher's Star Trek game.  

Keep it coming!


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Oct 22, 2006)

yes wonderfull job  love what u have done keep up the good work


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 22, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 23, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 23, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 23, 2006)

Removed


----------



## damiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Any way we can get these in a text file?

d


----------



## Koewn (Oct 25, 2006)

This is incredibly entertaining. Wish I had more sold Trekkies to run a space game with.

Out of curiosity, where did the "humpbacks giving citizenry" bit come from, or is that your own creation?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 26, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Clifford (Oct 28, 2006)

YEah this thread rules keep em comming! but just wondering why are you limiting your races to federation species?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 29, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 29, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 29, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 29, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 29, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 29, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 29, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 9, 2006)

Any more species in the pipeline, Raven?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn, RC...you put a lot of time into these! Nice work!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 14, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 14, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 14, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 14, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 15, 2006)

Good to see you haven't forgotten this thread, RC!    Thanks, and keep 'em coming!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 20, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 26, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2006)

Hot dog! I'm loving these new entries.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 7, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Brutorz Bill (Feb 15, 2007)

*Wow*

Just found this thread for the first time.  WOW!
You've done a great job!  I thought I was a Trekkie, but I've never even heard of alot of the races you've worked up.  Where might I find pictures of some of them?  or do you have some in a file?
Thanks again and Kudos for all of your hard work!
Sincere Regards,
 Brutorz Bill


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 15, 2007)

Removed


----------



## Baron Opal (May 1, 2007)

Do you have a reference for Mr. Homm being an old one android or are you going by physiology? I can certainly see the resemblance between Ruk and Homm.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 1, 2007)

Removed


----------



## Hypothetical (May 5, 2007)

Hey, this thread is awesome.

I do want to point out one minor error though.

In post # 31, under TOS era you make the statement that characters could be aboard a Constellation class Starship ...

The TOS era Heavy Cruisers are actually members of the Constitution class. The Constellation Class Light Cruiser did not enter service until roughly mid-way through the Movie era.

Note, the first example of a Constellation Class Light Cruiser ever seen is the U.S.S. Stargazer, in the TNG episode "Peak Performance".

This error has been made by many many people, many times, so don't feel bad about it...

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hypothetical (May 5, 2007)

For anyone wanting to run a d20 game in the Star Trek Universe..usuing these base races, I'm going to start posting in here some other things to help you. I've already started working on Spaceship Classes, starting with a basic set of rules for building starships, and going from there  into actual classes. So far I'm only working on the Pre-Enterprise era, but over the course of the next several weeks I will progress through to the Voyager era.

The following is not about Spaceships per say, but about basic Space Travel in that time period. After all, that era was highly limited..and hence I came up with this set of rules....


Some notes on Space Travel in the Pre-Enterprise era.

Before the advent of the NX-01 Enterprise, and it's ability to break the Warp 4 barrier, Humanity was only able to reach two extra-solar systems. Vulcan, at 12 Lightyears distant, and Alpha-Centari, at 9 Light Years out.

Trade with Vulcan  is limited primarily to vegtable foodstuffs, and, unsurprisingly, water.

Hauling Sweet Water to Vulcan is a very expensive prospect. Due to it's liquidity, and wieght, Cargo vessels need heavily reinforced decking to be able to carry large ammounts of water. However, Vulcans are willing to pay very high prices for Earth Water, as the mineral mix is slightly differant from water found on Vulcan, giving it a slightly unusal flavor.

Vulcans prize Romaine Lettuce, Roma tomatos, and Cucumbers. Of these they make a salad that would be easily recognizable on earth, although they eat this with no dressing of any kind.

Interestingly enough there are also several species of flower, most notably the Tulip, that Vulcans find emminently edible.

The Alpha-Cent worlds are a Traders paradise. Nearly everything grown or manufactured on earth can be sold there. Of particular interest are high grade steel,  hardwood lumber, beef, lamb, and certain forms of hard liquor. There is also a growing interest in Rubys. In one of those unusual geological oddities that noone has been able to explain, Rubys cannot be found anywhere in the Alpha-Centauri system.

While diplomatic relations with Vulcan can best be discribed as "Cool" , relations with the Alpha-Cent worlds were, from the start, openly cordial.

Note. While Spaceborne weapons are tolerated inside the Vulcan system, because of thier known war-like disposistion, no Human setting foot on Vulcan is allowed to carry personal weapons of any sort.

Both Vulcan and the Alpha-Cent worlds are in contact with other Space faring Races, and so both can also be used to meet members of other alien races, and engage in trade. Vulcan has a 15% chance of having another races ship in orbit for each day a Trader is there, while the Alpha-Cent worlds have a 25% chance during the same period.

An available Race chart will be added later.


----------



## Hypothetical (May 5, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Glad you like them.
> 
> So, any thoughts on some of the entries that need completion?
> 
> ...




Since you are obviously great at doing races, could you do a work-up on the Xytherians?

I know, they are only in one Episode of TNG " The Nth Degree", but using the "Restless Soul" or "Born Explorer" idea there could theoretically be one or more of them roaming the Federation....


----------



## Aries_Omega (May 5, 2007)

*Race Questions*

I know that the two are NOT the same race, but at the risk of sounding like an idiot are Denobulans and Cardassians related. I mean I am not a huge fan...I like Enterprise the best of the series...they dummied down Star Trek for us non-Trekkies...but I noticed that the two look similar. Is there a relation between the two?


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 7, 2007)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 7, 2007)

Removed


----------



## The Green Adam (May 8, 2007)

This is excellent! Very well done. As a former writer for Last Unicorn Games, an avid Star Trek fan and someone whose run Trek campaigns since 1983 I say Kudos!


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 8, 2007)

Removed


----------



## Hypothetical (May 10, 2007)

OK, I'm going to post several posts in a row, dealing strictly with Spaceship Construction. ( Internal Fittings and such will come later, these are the simple basics I have come up with so far....)

Hull Sizes:

Size Class 1 : 25 to 40 Meters. 
This hull size is generally used only for intrasystem flight. Due to it's small size it is generally only capable of mounting Size 1 Warp Nacelles, and is therefore limited to speeds of Warp 1. This class is limited to carrying Projectile weapons of Medium size or less. Maximum of 2 weapons hard points. Hulls of this class mounting larger Warp Nacelles are generally reserved for Courier Duty, although some models have been purchased and outfitted as fast passenger ships.

Standard outfitting:
The smaller sized Class 1 Hulls are generally fitted out as small passenger vessels, carrying between 15 and 30 passengers, and a crew of 4. Except in a few cases, they are usually limited to 2 decks, and a command module.

In several instances Weathly humans have outfitted the smaller Class 1 Hulls as personal yachts.

The larger range of Class one hulls are generally used as small Cargo vessels, with a payload of 150 Cubic Meters, and a crew of 6. In general they are limited to 4 decks and a command module.

It is not unknown for the Largest vessels in this Class to be outfitted as small slow passenger ships, usually of the luxery variety, carrying only 25 to 35 passengers, but with a crew of 10, and several small luxery services, such as Zero-Gee swimming pools, massage parlors, and in rare instances even small arboretums. In these models a second command module is usually installed at the rear of the vessel, and modified to serve as an engineering section, to allow passengers more room.

Hull points : 40 to 60.

Size Class 2 : 45 to 60 meters.
This hull size is most often used for intrasytem flight, however the largest models are capable of mounting Size 3 Warp Nacelles, and are therefore capable of Warp 2. These larger models were used extensively early on for extra-systemic travel, most often as independant Traders.

Standard outfitting:
Nearly every ship of this class comes fitted for cargo carrying, though they can be special ordered as passenger ships.

This is the smallest class of sapceship capable of mounting laser weapons. They are limited to the Marks 13 laser cannon, or any class of projectile weapon. with a maximum of 3 weapon hardpoints.

Note : The 60 meter "DY-300" class heavy haulers were the first independant trader ship class to be known as "Boomers". This was because of thier cylindrical resemblance to old earth Atomic Missile Submarines.

This size class ship usually has between 4 and 6 decks, and 2 command modules, one for flight, one for engineering. The Standard payload ranges from 200 to 400 Cubic meters, or from 50 to 100 passengers. Standard crew is between 12 and 18. Minimum working crew is 8.

Hull points : 75 to 100.

Size Class 3: 70 to 100 meters.
In the Pre-Enterprise era, this was the largest class spaceship hull available. Nearly all vessels of this Size Class were designed and outfitting for Extra-solar flight, and fitted with Class 3 Warp Nacelles.

Weapons limited only by energy usage. See below. Maximum of 5 Hardpoints.

This Size Class hull are extremely rare. There are only 1 Class 3 Hull in service for every 50 Class 1s.

Standard outfitting.
There is no standard outfitting for this class hull, as each one is custom made to order at the Mars Shipyards. General time to build is 5 to 10 months.

This size class generally ranges from 6 to 8 decks, with 2 command modules. Standard payload ranges from 500 to 800 Cubic meters, or 100 to 250 passengers. Crews often range for 20 to 45 members.

It is interesting to note that the first Size 3 Hull to be produced was "Sol-1", the ambassadorial spaceship from earth. This was the first Earth Spaceship to travel to the Alpha-Cent Worlds.


----------



## Hypothetical (May 10, 2007)

Internally Metered Pulse Drives.

The I.M. Pulse Drive ( generally referred to as Impulse Drives) are the standard sub-light engine of the Star Trek Universe. Due to constraints of Time-dialation outside of a Warp Bubble, I.M. Pulse Drives are limited to a maximun speed of .25C, except under extreme circumstances. ( Read as 8 Hexes per turn.) As would be expected, acceleration factors vary not only with the size of the drive, but with the size of Hull it is attached to.

Basic turn rate is once hex side per hex moved . The size adjustment on the below chart shows how this rate is effected by various size engines.

SC Drive  SC Hull     Acceleration.    Adjustments.                                                                  Power Generated
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
1              1              4 Hexes/Turn    none.                                                                             15 Power
1              2              3 Hexes/turn     Reduces Turn rate by 1. No energy weapons allowed.
2              1              5 hexes/turn      Increases Turn Rate by 1.                                               25 Power
2              2              4 hexes/turn      none
2              3              3 hexes/turn      Reduces Turn Rate by 1. Only 1 Laser weapon allowed.
3              1              6 hexes/Turn     None due to increased hull stress.                                   35 Power
3              2              5 hexes/Turn     Increases Turn Rate by 1
3              3              4 hexes/turn      None. Only 3 laser weapons allowed.
4              3              5 hexes/Turn    Increases Turn Rate by 1. No weapons restrictions.            45 Power

Note: Class 3 hulls with Class 4 I.M. Drives, and Class on1 Hulls with Class 3 I.M. Drives have the capability to override the .25C restriction. Doing so, they double thier Acceleration rate, and can obtain a maximum speed of 16 hexes per turn. However, thier turn rate drops to one hex face per turn. Above a speed of 12 hexes per turn they begin to experiance time-dialation effects that give them a -2 on all To Hit Rolls, but also give them a +4 against all projectile weapon attacks, and a  +2 against all laser weapon attacks.

However, every time this ability is used, the Earth Security Council automatically reviews the log tapes and sensor data of any vessel doing so, and if the situation is judged not to have been an emergency, the Ships Captain is charged in a court of Law, and faces penelties ranging from a 50,000 Credit Fine, to loss of his liscence and confiscation of his ship.


----------



## Hypothetical (May 10, 2007)

The Cochrane Drive.

In the time of Pre-Enterprise, there are three sizes of Warp Drive.

Each size is matched to each Hull Size Class. During this era, warp engineering was in it's infancy, and working out how to match larger engines to smaller hulls was unknown.

Class 1.

Capable of Warp 1, or 1 times the speed of light. Power: 20

Class two.

Capable of Warp 1.5, or 3.375 times the speed of light. Power : 40

Class 3.

Capable of Warp 2, or 6 times the speed of Light.  Power : 60


----------



## Hypothetical (May 10, 2007)

Grrrr, the nice little chart I spent nearly 20 minutes on showing the I.M. Pulse Drives effects, got murdered by the Forum editor.....In my .DOC it is all lined up nicely.....

Unless I get resounding "Stop That" posts, you can look forward to 2-4 posts a week from this point on, detailing Spaceship Construction. The next set I'm planning on working on will be weapons, followed by internal fittings ( I.E. Berths, Compter Consoles, etc etc.)


----------



## beverson (May 10, 2007)

Hypothetical said:
			
		

> Unless I get resounding "Stop That" posts, you can look forward to 2-4 posts a week from this point on, detailing Spaceship Construction. The next set I'm planning on working on will be weapons, followed by internal fittings ( I.E. Berths, Compter Consoles, etc etc.)




This would probably be better off in it's own thread, rather than one titled "Star Trek _Races_"... just a suggestion.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 10, 2007)

Removed


----------



## The_Warlock (May 10, 2007)

Just wanted to say, just found this thread, and while I won't be playing in a D20-ized Star Trek run, some of my friends are planning one in a different system, and this has been both an entertaining and educational read.

Well done!


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 10, 2007)

Removed


----------



## The_Warlock (May 10, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> If your friends use nothing else, suggest the multiple PCs per player.  That way your "series" can include everyone in both on-ship scenes and away missions at the same time.  It also really helps to fill out a crew.
> 
> RC




It's actually something they don't normally do, sticking to a tight command crew normally, but I was going to suggest it. 

Anyway, thanks again for the Star Trek info...


----------



## Brutorz Bill (Jun 13, 2007)

*Great Thread! Please don't stop!*

Any chance of working up the Lissepians?  
http://memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/Lissepian
I've got a spot in my upcoming Campaign that they could fill.
Thanks for all your hard work!
Later,
 Brutorz Bill


----------



## chrisrzz1012 (Aug 18, 2008)

*get thread RC*

Thank you RC on a great thread. This will make it easier for me to a Star Trek D20 game using D20 modern/future rules. Can you email me a PDF file on this to my email?


----------



## TheGeek (Nov 21, 2008)

Raven Crowking said:


> *Soonian Android*
> <snip>
> Any input into completing this entry would be keen.




I just finished a writeup of the Soong-type Androids... Tell me what you think!

[sblock=Soong-type Androids]Creating a Soong-Type Android
"Soong-Type Android" is an inherited template that can be added to any living, corporeal creature (referred to hereafter as the base creature).

A Soong-Type Android uses all the base creature’s statistics and special abilities except as noted here.

Size and Type
The creature’s type changes to construct. Size is unchanged. Do not recalculate base attack bonus or saves.

Hit Dice
Increase all current and future Hit Dice to d10s.

Armor Class
Natural armor improves by +6.

Attack
A Soong-Type Android retains all the attacks of the base creature and also gains a slam attack if it didn’t already have one. A creature with natural weapons retains those natural weapons. A Soong-Type Android fighting without weapons uses either its slam attack or its primary natural weapon (if it has any). A Soong-Type Android armed with a weapon uses its slam or a weapon, as it desires.

Full Attack
A Soong-Type Android fighting without weapons uses either its slam attack (see above) or its natural weapons (if it has any). If armed with a weapon, it usually uses the weapon as its primary attack along with a slam or other natural weapon as a natural secondary attack.

Damage
Soong-Type Androids have slam attacks. If the base creature does not have this attack form, use the appropriate damage value from the table below according to the Soong-Type Android’s size. Creatures that have other kinds of natural weapons retain their old damage values or use the appropriate value from the table below, whichever is better. 

Size         Damage
Fine         1
Diminutive     1d2
Tiny         1d3
Small         1d4
Medium         1d6
Large         1d8
Huge         2d6
Gargantuan     2d8
Colossal     4d6


Special Qualities
A Soong-Type Android has all the special qualities of the base creature, plus darkvision out to 60 feet and low-light vision. A Soong-Type Android gains all the immunities of the construct type.

Damage Reduction (Su)
A Soong-Type Android has damage reduction 5/adamantine

Abilities
Increase from the base creature as follows: Str +10, Dex +8, Con -, Int +8, wis +4, Cha -4.

Skills
A Soong-Type Android can always take 10 on purely mental skill checks, and is always considered to have materials on-hand to take 20.  Otherwise same as base creature

Feats
Soong-Type Androids gain Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative and Lightning Reflexes, assuming the base creature meets the prerequesites and doesn't already have these feats.

Challenge Rating
Same as the base creature + 2.

Alignment
Any

Level Adjustment
Same as base creature +2[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 2, 2011)

I would have to second (seven? 44?) the requests to add this nformation into an easy-to-read wiki.  It's data overload for me.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 2, 2011)

Late to the Party but you mentioned Gorn as not being a Federation race, and while that is true for TOS, TAS, & TNG, wasn't there a mention ion the TNG movie series that the Gorn Federation were now a non-voting member of the Federation and a protectorate due to a war with the Tholian Alliance?  Or am I mish-mashing my sources again? 

I've watched and read WAY too much Star Trek stories over the years and it's all becoming a blur...


----------



## wingsandsword (Apr 2, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Late to the Party but you mentioned Gorn as not being a Federation race, and while that is true for TOS, TAS, & TNG, wasn't there a mention ion the TNG movie series that the Gorn Federation were now a non-voting member of the Federation and a protectorate due to a war with the Tholian Alliance?  Or am I mish-mashing my sources again?
> 
> I've watched and read WAY too much Star Trek stories over the years and it's all becoming a blur...




I'm pretty sure that's not from any canonical source.

The only canonical mention of the Gorn after TOS "Arena": 

A passing mention of Gorn pirates in the ENT episode "Bound"

A Gorn slavemaster working for the Tholians in the Mirror-universe episode ENT "In A Mirror, Darkly, Part II" 

The DS9 episodes "Family Business" and "Way of the Warrior" mentioned in passing that the conflict with the Gorn was over and Cestus III was Federation territory now.  That may be what you are thinking, but Cestus III was never the Gorn homeworld, just a colony world claimed by the Gorn and the USP.

An appearance in a non-canon animated episode "The Time Trap".  

Apparently a Gorn was made for the 2009 Star Trek movie for the Rura Penthe scene that was cut from the final version.

Gorn - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki  Memory Alpha is your friend for things like this.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 3, 2011)

wingsandsword said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not from any canonical source.
> 
> The only canonical mention of the Gorn after TOS "Arena":
> 
> ...



Thanks - my problem with "canon" of Star Trek is that there was so much stuff that TNG, and then ENT (What a hack job that was) butchered - and I've never liked the fact that TAS is considered non-canonical.  It had all the actors, writers and producers of TOS but just in animated form.  But I digress.  I also thought FASA was handed a raw deal too, but I didn't own the licenses, so, you know....


----------



## wingsandsword (Apr 3, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Thanks - my problem with "canon" of Star Trek is that there was so much stuff that TNG, and then ENT (What a hack job that was) butchered - and I've never liked the fact that TAS is considered non-canonical.  It had all the actors, writers and producers of TOS but just in animated form.  But I digress.  I also thought FASA was handed a raw deal too, but I didn't own the licenses, so, you know....




I wouldn't say that TNG butchered anything.

Yes, after TOS and TAS, lots of novels wrote lots of things, FASA made their RPG.  A lot of what was made was awful.  To expect Gene Roddenberry (notorious egomaniac, there I said it) to accept the huge volume of (often contradictory) information produced would be asking the impossible.

I used to read Trek novels, but they were not even internally consistent among themselves.  On rare occasion, the events in one would reference another (like the idea in "The Lost Years" that Kirk was offered the Admiralty as a public relations ploy after the Rittenhouse incident in "Dreadnought").  All those materials were fun, but internal consistency was often minimal.

Other novels introduced huge WTF moments into Trek if they were canon, like Prime Directive, which has Kirk et al. Dishonorably Discharged from Starfleet and publically shamed in the Federation press for the genocide of an innocent planet, the Enterprise-1701 crippled and mauled, and introduces an invincible planet-sized world-eater that is older than the big bang and at the end has Kirk et al. reinstated, parts meant to build a whole new Constitution class ship used to completely rebuild Enterprise (less than a year before the end of the 5-year-mission and the complete rebuild at that point), and somehow in the space of a few months James T. Kirk goes from being a name on the order of a war criminal, with him having to live under an assumed name and work odd jobs (and flee in the middle of the night when his civilian co-workers find out who he is), to a celebrated starship captain being promoted to Admiral.

Basically, there was an elaborate fan-canon "fanon" created starting with the Franz Joseph blueprints and technical manuals, and there was some retconning of things that may have been assumed (pages from the Star Fleet Technical Manual were used as bridge graphics in Star Trek II and Star Trek III), but those graphics were probably inserted by production people who didn't write the scripts or produce the films.  

Most of the FASA trek stuff was before my time, I only got their TNG supplements, which, truth be told, were pretty strange, like saying the Enterprise-D could travel at 100,000 C and go across the galaxy in one year, or the seemingly arbitrary ways that just about every important technology in the TNG era was invented by a descendant of a guest star from a TOS episode, or assuming that the Enterprise-D's saucer is capable of separate warp flight and its computer core is fully sentient and must consent to the Auto Destruct sequence, that the discovery of Data plunged the Federation into chaos because children throughout the Galaxy were afraid he'd steal their mothers in the middle of the night because he doesn't have a mother (seriously, they have a transcript of a Federation Council meeting discussing his discovery where they say just that), and that a Betazoid can telepathically/empathically sense the mental state of the main computer.

Tightly integrated canons like Babylon 5 and Star Wars are a newer innovation in Sci Fi fandom, an outgrowth of the horrible mish-mash of Star Trek canon, and one person overseeing things.  Roddenberry did oversee Trek generally, but was "promoted upstairs" at various points by Paramount to keep him out of the creative loop after the relative fizzle of Star Trek: TMP and the first season of TNG, and the changing of who was running things meant that things were prone to change without notice.  At least in Star Wars, George Lucas has been in control from the beginning, and as soon as people started to want to write spin-off novels and materials after the first 3 movies were out, they made an active effort to coordinate everything (most famously, Timothy Zahn was shipped a box of West End Games d6 Star Wars RPG materials and told to coordinate with them).  In Babylon 5, you have the very hands-on (some would say micromanaging) JMS on top of everything with a world planned out in intricate detail over centuries.

Trek never had total consistency, not even at the start.  Original production memos and notes showed that it was originally supposed to be an anthology series like Outer Limits or Twilight Zone, with a starship as a framing device to cut costs with some recurring sets and characters, and if you think about it, a lot of TOS episodes are essentially an anthology episode seen through the lens of a visiting ship.

For the purposes of gaming, I just set up one consistent canon (and if it violates official canon in places, so be it, as long as it's consistent within the game).  To help players, I typically write up a brief guide that states any extensions/extrapolations or any materials I am ignoring, to make sure we're all on the same page here.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Apr 3, 2011)

The makers of Star Fleet Battles now have d20 Prime Directive setting for the SFB universe.

There are three books, the main one for the Federation, one for Klingons, and one for Romulans.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 3, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 3, 2011)

wingsandsword said:


> I wouldn't say that TNG butchered anything...<SNIP>... the same page here.



True enough.  Actually, there is one thing that was not publicly known and was later chalked up to FASA's messing with the timeline.

GR authorized all of that and got pissed off when they "leaked" information with release of their sourcebook.  Maybe you remember (or not cause the Okuda's started a smear campaign that ultimately killed FASA as accompany) but in the first few episodes of TNG they mentioned that the Ent-D was running on Trilithium - a self-repairing dilithium substitute, but later mysteriously they are looking for dilithium again which is from then on all that is referenced?  

Originally the saucer section was supposed to be capable of separate faster than light speed flight, and the engines were supposed to Trans-warp (which is where the astronomically large numbers came from, in the FASA TNG sourcebook.)  

Now, _supposedly_, once the sourcebook hit and GR had his meltdown about it, all the stuff that was mentioned in the sourcebook was whole sale cut from canon, regardless of the source.  Of course, a lot of that whole hairy was just nasty and vicious poo flinging brought about by a bunch of mad monkeys.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 4, 2011)

> Of course, a lot of that whole hairy was just nasty and vicious poo flinging brought about by a bunch of mad monkeys.




Everybody was flung-poo fighting,
Flung turds as fast as lightning...


----------



## wingsandsword (Apr 4, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> True enough.  Actually, there is one thing that was not publicly known and was later chalked up to FASA's messing with the timeline.
> 
> GR authorized all of that and got pissed off when they "leaked" information with release of their sourcebook.  Maybe you remember (or not cause the Okuda's started a smear campaign that ultimately killed FASA as accompany) but in the first few episodes of TNG they mentioned that the Ent-D was running on Trilithium - a self-repairing dilithium substitute, but later mysteriously they are looking for dilithium again which is from then on all that is referenced?
> 
> ...



I'm a pretty knowledgeable Trek geek, and I've never heard any of that, especially accusing Michael Okuda of a smear campaign that destroyed a company.

Also, I'm about 99.9% sure they never mentioned Trilithium before the 6th season TNG episode "Starship Mine", and that was as a toxic waste produced by the warp drive, not a dilithium replacement.  Do you have a specific on-screen source for any earlier mention of trilithium, especially as a dilithium replacement

Now, in the original TNG writers guide, they did say that dilithium could be easily synthesized in the 24th century so running out of dilithium should never be used as a plot point for TNG (in fact the 1st season TNG episode "Conspiracy" featured an abandoned privately-owned dilithium mine at one scene, meaning dilithium mining was no longer profitable or the mine was exhausted).  Given this writers guide was produced only 1 year after Star Trek IV was made (set almost a century earlier), which had Spock & Scotty invent a way to replenish depleted dilithium, it made sense.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 4, 2011)

wingsandsword said:


> I'm a pretty knowledgeable Trek geek, and I've never heard any of that, especially accusing Michael Okuda of a smear campaign that destroyed a company.
> 
> Also, I'm about 99.9% sure they never mentioned Trilithium before the 6th season TNG episode "Starship Mine", and that was as a toxic waste produced by the warp drive, not a dilithium replacement.  Do you have a specific on-screen source for any earlier mention of trilithium, especially as a dilithium replacement
> 
> Now, in the original TNG writers guide, they did say that dilithium could be easily synthesized in the 24th century so running out of dilithium should never be used as a plot point for TNG (in fact the 1st season TNG episode "Conspiracy" featured an abandoned privately-owned dilithium mine at one scene, meaning dilithium mining was no longer profitable or the mine was exhausted).  Given this writers guide was produced only 1 year after Star Trek IV was made (set almost a century earlier), which had Spock & Scotty invent a way to replenish depleted dilithium, it made sense.



Your reference is spot on, that is trilithium, or at least it was, even the authorized toy line by Playmates had the info on the blister cards (I have one some where, but for the life of me I don't know where).  But it later changed as the writer's got sloppy on following up details.  Meh, it's Hollywood, what are you gonna do?

"Smear" campaign was probably a little harsh on my part, but the Okuda's did say some pretty nasty things about FASA's handling of the histories (even though up to that point they had been given free reign to fill in the blanks).  This was one of the things that caused Trek fans to lash out at FASA in various newsgroups and bulletin boards, and yes that led to FASA eventually folding, along with the Paramount/Roddenberry lawsuits.  Popular opinion turned against them and they never really recovered.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I'm completely spot on on my history, but there was a lot of "glossed over" nastiness.   

I have loved Trek in all of its forms except Enterprise.  If it were up to me everything else would be canon and THAT PoS would be out the window, but, I don't hold the licenses, the producer's seat or the power to change it.  No biggie.  (BTW there were some very good episode of ENT and the actors did a fine job, but there was just so much .... inconsistency it just got annoying to me, I stopped watching during the last two seasons, and for me, THAT WAS a big deal.  

Live Long and Prosper....
Peace and Long Life.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 4, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> I suppose I should thank that Spambot for bringing Spock....er, I mean, this thread.....back to life.




Live long...and buy the new CD by Michael Bolton.....


----------

